# Welches Smartphone ist Forumstauglich?



## thomass5 (23 Februar 2011)

Hallo,
welches Smartphone ist eigendlich Forumstauglich? Bei meinem Samsung S8500 ist es mir leider nicht möglich mit dem eingebauten  Browser Beiträge zu verfassen. Der Titel funktioniert noch aber das Feld für die Nachricht nicht.
Thomas


----------



## Nordischerjung (23 Februar 2011)

Ich denke mal die üblichen Verdächtigen, Eifon, Black Berry,  mit meinem N97 mini funktioniert es auch


----------



## ThorstenD2 (23 Februar 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> welches Smartphone ist eigendlich Forumstauglich? Bei meinem Samsung S8500 ist es mir leider nicht möglich mit dem eingebauten  Browser Beiträge zu verfassen. Der Titel funktioniert noch aber das Feld für die Nachricht nicht.
> Thomas




eine Anbindung mit der App "tapatalk" ist hier nicht geplant, oder? Iphone


----------



## netmaster (23 Februar 2011)

HD2 geht ohne Probleme.


----------



## thomass5 (23 Februar 2011)

Das ist jetzt mit Opera mini geschrieben auf dem Samsung. Das geht mehr schlecht als recht


----------



## netmaster (24 Februar 2011)

Ich habe Opera Mobile drauf. Mini kenn ich gar nicht.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (24 Februar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich kann das iPhone nur empfehlen!
Weder beim lesen, noch beim schreiben von Beiträgen bis jetzt irgendwelche Probleme gehabt.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## JesperMP (24 Februar 2011)

Mit mein Nokia 5800 geht es auch.
Ist keine echte "smartphone", aber es war billig !


----------



## devrim (24 Februar 2011)

Tapatalk wäre doch eine Überlegung wert?!


----------



## MariusW (24 Februar 2011)

schau dir mal die HTC Reihe an! 
Bin mit meinm HD2 bestens zufrieden


----------



## Nordischerjung (24 Februar 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Mit mein Nokia 5800 geht es auch.
> Ist keine echte "smartphone", aber es war billig !


Das hatte ich auch, ist ähnlich dem N97. Benutze Opera mobil, funtzt gut.
Den Nokiabrowser kann man geflegt in die virtuelle Tonne drücken.

Gibt es da unterschiede zwischen Mobile und Mini? Hab beide ausprobiert, ist doch gleich oder?


----------



## MariusW (24 Februar 2011)

Nokia ist halt nicht mehr das was es mal war.


----------



## SPSKILLER (24 Februar 2011)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Ich kann das iPhone nur empfehlen!
> Weder beim lesen, noch beim schreiben von Beiträgen bis jetzt irgendwelche Probleme gehabt.
> ...



Wie machst du das?
Ich kann mit dem iphone keine Codefenster scrollen!?
Gibts da nen Trick für?


----------



## thomass5 (24 Februar 2011)

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> Das hatte ich auch, ist ähnlich dem N97. Benutze Opera mobil, funtzt gut.
> Den Nokiabrowser kann man geflegt in die virtuelle Tonne drücken.
> 
> Gibt es da unterschiede zwischen Mobile und Mini? Hab beide ausprobiert, ist doch gleich oder?



Den mini hab ich gestern abend erst gefunden. Es ist irgendwas auf JAVA basierendes. Er läuft sehr sehr ruckelig
, aber zur Not gehts. 

Thomas


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Februar 2011)

SPSKILLER schrieb:


> Wie machst du das?
> Ich kann mit dem iphone keine Codefenster scrollen!?
> Gibts da nen Trick für?


 
neh das geht wirklich nicht, die einzigste möglichkeit ist, mit dem Finger
drauf tippen "alles Kopieren" und dann z.b. in das App "Notiz" einfügen.


----------



## SPSKILLER (24 Februar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> neh das geht wirklich nicht, die einzigste möglichkeit ist, mit dem Finger
> drauf tippen "alles Kopieren" und dann z.b. in das App "Notiz" einfügen.



die Möglichkeit ist klar, aber eigentlich nicht akzeptabel.
Deshalb würde ich das iPhone nur bedingt (SPS) - Forumstauglich bezeichnen wollen.

Bei manchen anderen Foren kommt ne Meldung (sinngemäß) "Das Forum ist iPhone kompatibel" 
Vielleicht bekommen wir das hier auch noch hin!?

Micha


----------



## netmaster (24 Februar 2011)

Warum wollen IPhone User für alles immer eine app?


----------



## thomass5 (24 Februar 2011)

netmaster schrieb:


> Warum wollen IPhone User für alles immer eine app?


damit wird man so schön ver*app*elt 

Thomas


----------



## ThorstenD2 (24 Februar 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> damit wird man so schön ver*app*elt
> 
> Thomas



Nein, es gibt ja schone eine gute App mit VB oder was weiss denn ich support.... Tapatalk... Man müsste nur das Forum für frei schalten meine ich


----------



## Markus (24 Februar 2011)

ThorstenD2 schrieb:


> eine Anbindung mit der App "tapatalk" ist hier nicht geplant, oder? Iphone


 

steht schon lange auf der todo-liste... aber die wird grad nur immer länger... daran ist aber der marcel schuld!


----------



## RMA (25 Februar 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Mit mein Nokia 5800 geht es auch.
> *Ist keine echte "smartphone", aber es war billig *!


Wäre was für mich denn!

(Die die nicht wissen warum können bei PLCtalk.net vorbeischauen - da wird die nationale Flagge gezeigt.)


----------



## Matze001 (25 Februar 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> steht schon lange auf der todo-liste... aber die wird grad nur immer länger... daran ist aber der marcel schuld!



Ich hau dich gleich 

Mein Chef ist schuld, der gibt mir nicht die Zeit mich vernünftig um das Forum zu kümmern. 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Februar 2011)

Dein Chef sagte irgendwie, das du kommende Woche zu Hause bist.
Dann hast du ja Zeit..


----------



## Matze001 (25 Februar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Dein Chef sagte irgendwie, das du kommende Woche zu Hause bist.
> Dann hast du ja Zeit..




Ich hab in meiner Freizeit besseres zu tun!

Habe hier viel liegen lassen, muss ein paar Sat und Netzwerkkabel verlegen,
ein paar Router, Firewalls und VPN Verbindungen programmieren.

Langweilig wirds mir nicht.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## marlob (25 Februar 2011)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Ich hab in meiner Freizeit besseres zu tun!
> 
> ...


du hast besseres zu tun als dich ums Forum zu kümmernROFLMAO:


----------



## IBFS (25 Februar 2011)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Ich hab in meiner Freizeit besseres zu tun!




... dann bist du kein echter Programmierer ...  ... denn der schaut nach dem Zähneputzen immer nochmal ins FORUM   *LOL*

Frank


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Februar 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> ... dann bist du kein echter Programmierer ...  ... denn der schaut nach dem Zähneputzen immer nochmal ins FORUM   *LOL*
> 
> Frank



Hallo Frank,

wenn Du ein paar tausend Euro in einen neuen 
*Badezimmerspiegel* investierst, kannst Du auch 
während dem Zähneputzen ins Forum ...


----------



## IBFS (27 Februar 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> 
> wenn Du ein paar tausend Euro in einen neuen
> *Badezimmerspiegel* investierst, kannst Du auch
> während dem Zähneputzen ins Forum ...



Das Teil kenne ich, habe aber leider noch keinen Sponsor
auftreiben können - Freiwillige Vortreten! 

In ein paar Jahren gibt es dann "Terahertz-Mind-Control".
Dann braucht es weder Touchscreen noch Tastatur.

Frank


----------



## Jochen Kühner (27 Februar 2011)

SPSKILLER schrieb:


> Wie machst du das?
> Ich kann mit dem iphone keine Codefenster scrollen!?
> Gibts da nen Trick für?



Also mit 2 Finger direkt nebeneinander sollte das gehen!


----------



## SPSKILLER (27 Februar 2011)

Cooler Tip, Jochen. Danke


----------



## thomass5 (28 Februar 2011)

so, hab jetzt im Kontrollzentrum den Editor auf einfach umgestellt und kann nun mit meinem Samsung auch mobil Beiträge verfassen. Kaum macht man es richtig schon gehts


----------

